# 120 Gallon Tank Build



## Cichlidrookie

Okay so I am finally done my tank.

I think I had way too many threads started for this tank.

Here is some of them as links below if you want to read.

This one was started to pick Background and Substrate:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=99306

This one was for Hardscape:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=101658

This one for my DIY Canopy:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=104642

And finally this one was for setting up my Canister filters Eheim 2215/2217:

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102282

So here are some pics of the water test I did and the tank itself.

Please leave your comment, Good or Bad, I don't mind, and...
THANKS FOR READING.


----------



## tranceaddict

looks good. I heard cichlids move sand around like crazy?


----------



## Cichlidrookie

tranceaddict said:


> looks good. I heard cichlids move sand around like crazy?


Yes it they do....there are "holes" or dug out areas all around my tank, especially around the rocks. Not too bad but definitely not the same way I initially set it up.

Here are some of the pics of the sand that they moved. They like to make caves, I am pretty sure my convict have mated again because they are protecting the "cave" they made really well. Must be some eggs there or they are going to mate there.

There are two pics the first one is a front view you can't see from the pic but there is sand that has been moved. In the second pic you can really see how much sand they moved because you can see the styrofoam the big rock is on.


----------



## joel.c

*Looks Great!*

Awesome build and congratulations!

Very quick comment, I have been doing cichlids for a long time and I see you mentioned convicts in your previous thread. 100% Do not mix South American Cichlids and African Cichlids. It may be working right now, but this will surely lead to disaster later. Normally you would not mix the different species of Africans, but you can get away with it a little bit if you focus heavily on one group i.e. peacocks and haps and mix in lightly some other groups (i.e. mbuna, lake victoria species, preditors, etc.).

For this next comment I am wondering if its appropriate to write here, so my apologies if it upsets anyone, I am closing my tank down. If you are looking for some great fish please search for my thread and pick them up! I have a couple of monsters that would appreciate a 120G (Cherry Fins). Also some rare Cichlids that you would love if you think your tank is fully cycled and stable. Otherwise don't put too many in at once or your tank will not be able to handle the bio load. Maybe a few per month over the next 6 months would be a good rate.

If you ever have any Cichlid questions please feel free to contact me. Also check out a store called Finatics (Dixie Rd and 401 area). Best place to get Cichlids, tell Mike I sent you in .

All the best,
Joel


----------



## Cichlidrookie

*120 gallon tank update*

Hey guys

It has been a while since I updated. Big change happen this weekend. Got a new piece is driftwood and the tank looks great. The inhabitants are all doing great.

For all those hard core Cichlid lovers. I know you are not suppose to mix South Africa and South American cichlids let alone cichlids from different lakes in Africa but everyone is getting along fine.

I have not had a death so things are okay. Just a little aggression with male dominance from my Venustus. In fact the yellow labs, peacock, and venustus breed like crazy. Have tried to save fry hence the fry box.

Here is a pic. I will be posting more pics of just the fish soon.



Thanks to Chromey for the driftwood and cichlids.


----------



## Cichlidrookie

*120 Gallon Inhabitants*

Hey guys here are some pics of the cichlids that are in my tank.

I have the BEST camera ever iPhone 4s so the quality is the best. Tried asking my wife for a digital SLR but that is not going to happen since I am spending all my money on the new SW build.

Hope you enjoy.

Black Convict Pair with Yellow Lab photo bombing.


Xmas Fulu


Man something wrong with PHOTOBUCKET it is taking way to long. Will try uploading more pics later.


----------



## Cichlidrookie

*Continue*

Venustus Pair



Powder Blue



Hap Ahli with Venustus Pair



Frontosa



OB Peacock



Finally BN Pleco



Hope you enjoy


----------

